# can a hedgie manage a whole cricket safely?



## Koalamama (Jan 1, 2014)

We just got a can of Fluker's crickets and when I opened it I was surprised at how big they are...maybe an inch to an inch and a half long. Since I'm used to using canned mealworms (which are much smaller), I'm concerned that Pippin might choke on the cricket. Is it best to

a) mince up the cricket before serving (yuk, but we love Pippin and would do it)
b) buy smaller crickets (and if so, any recommended brands?)
c) just give him the whole cricket

Many thanks to all for your kind advice!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd go ahead and give it to him.  Hedgehogs are pretty good at chewing their food up well, usually if they choke on anything, it's something inappropriate for them (like seeds or nuts) or a kibble shape that easily gets stuck in the roof of their mouth & causes choking. Hedgehogs are able to handle things like pinky mice, so I don't see any issues with a large cricket. I don't know whether you'd be able to get smaller ones canned. I think as far as I've seen, they're a "one size only" kind of thing, but I could be wrong. You can buy live ones in different sizes though.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Personally I get canned crickets and smash them with a meat tenderizer before I give them out. Most likely Kelsey is right and they can handle it but those canned crickets are the size of my hedgies heads! I figure a little squashing makes me feel better. And the kids don't mind. Squished cricket is a rare treat for them.

Edit. I noticed the live feeder crickets they sell at petsmart are much smaller. I'm considering buying a few, feeding them healthy veggies for a couple of days and then freezing them for the hedgies. It might be an option for you too.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't give canned stuff, only live, but mine get grasshoppers as well and they are way bigger than crickets. I've never had any problems feeding crickets or grasshoppers.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Manage one? Mine definitely destroy more than 10. Some hedgies react differently upon smelling crickets though. Some go nuts and berserk eat it, others quill up and gets freaked out by it.


----------



## Koalamama (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks to all! we will forge ahead and offer the crickets...and I love the idea of smushing rather than mincing. all your advice is much appreciated.


----------

